# Wood vase



## thrainson (Apr 23, 2015)

Just finished this today... Sorry the pic is distorted a bit, the top is actually smaller than the bottom. :-)

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 24, 2015)

What kind of wood is that? Looks real nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice job and nice piece of wood. What kind of finish do you have on it?


----------



## thrainson (Apr 24, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> What kind of wood is that? Looks real nice.


It's red cedar, or eastern cedar. Thanks!


----------



## thrainson (Apr 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job and nice piece of wood. What kind of finish do you have on it?


Thank you.
It just has a mineral oil finish at the moment. I am thinking about sealing the inside with a waterproofer, but the water beads off at the moment.


----------



## TimR (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks pretty cool Joseph.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 24, 2015)

Good looking vase .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2015)

Must have been a joy to turn with all that good essence floating through the air! Seriously, that is one fine vase. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice Joseph!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

